# Fishing the Buxton jetties?



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

I will be staying right near there in mid June and was wondering if there were any tricks I should know to fish that area? I have no experience with jetties and I am not sure if I should be on the left or right of the jetty? Should I be throwing things right up against them? Any tips will be helpful - I will be fishing for whatever is biting.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

There are three jetties, fish ether side of all three, the left sides usually produce the best results. The right side of the far right jetty has a lot of snags (sand bags) close in.


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks - I am really excited to get down there. It sucks to like surf fishing so much, but only be able to do it 1 week a year. I really need to find a way to make it down again this year.

I booked this place with the jetties in mind so hopefully it is a good week of fishing. No 4X4 so will be walking to wherever I end up fishing.


----------

